# Cockatiel food?



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone know a good website where i can order cockatiel food?
Its so expensive in my local shop for a small bag.
Also if you know a site where i can get cockatiel toys and items such as sand sheets etc.

Kind regards,
Stacey xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

cant help sorry we always go to pets at home


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

Not sure what area you live in but I've always got my bird foods from a local feed merchants (the kind that supply animal feed to farmers) and they are always reasonable in price compared to petshops. Not sure if this helps you though.


----------



## sheila (Aug 3, 2008)

I always use Northern Parrots their web site is Parrot Cages, Toys, Food and more - Widest Range of Parrot Products they are excellent and have hundreds of food and toy items as well as perches


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

i found one good and cheap website today and this is the link:

Parakeet & Cockatiel 1kg bag --- Purrfectly Pets

good luck


----------



## sarahGarry (Nov 12, 2008)

I am sending website where you can order cockatiel food:
Bird Vet Sydney - Dr Ross Perry - Animal health - cat vet sydney | dog vet sydney - lorrikeet cockatoo budgy budgerigar exotics avian


----------

